# SeanSYW's T Photo Thread



## SeanSYW (Sep 5, 2013)

I decided to started a thread to document my tarantula journey.


That's my first one, after it's first molt with me.  around 1.5 inches.  If you couldn't tell, or guess, that is a G. rosea.


N. coloratovillosus before


and after


	

		
			
		

		
	
]
Lp sling in premolt, I currently have 2.  They both molted within an hour of each other a while ago, but have been in premolt for another 2.5 weeks.
is that normal? just wondering


----------



## SeanSYW (Sep 5, 2013)

*New OBTs*







Angry 2+" OBT 
I got them recently for 2 for $10!
The rest of my spiders are too secretive to get a decent photo of.
Thanks
-Sean

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanSYW (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm new to this, so if you guys can give me any pointers or tricks of the trade it would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Brizzl (Sep 9, 2013)

I think you mixed up before and after...

Awesome pics! Fun stuff.


----------



## SeanSYW (Sep 13, 2013)

yeah, just getting used to the mechanics of this forum.
tahnks


----------



## SeanSYW (Nov 14, 2013)

*Many New additions and molts*

Picked up 3 new T's from the CRBE this past September


A. avicularia 2.5" (suspect female)






Pamphobeteus sp. "Machalla"  3.5"- 4" (pretty sure its a boy)

Premolt 




Post molt








I also got an A. geniculata (male, again)  which I haven't got a picture of yet
5 pic rule forces me to split this update into 2
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanSYW (Nov 14, 2013)

*Part 2 of the update*

I recently bought a female 3" B. smithi for $95!












My female European mantis (Mantis religiosa) has matured 







That's it for now! More pics coming soon!
Thanks,
Sean

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanSYW (Nov 24, 2013)

*Updates (Part 1)*

Went to the local pet store and brought home another 2 spiders!
Got my first pokie; pretty exited, already had my first chase!
Anyways to the pictures we go:


P. rufilata sling's new enclosure:






The inhabitant:









The other was sold as an E. pulcherrimaklaasi; not sure if it is that species or maybe a Homoeomma sp. "blue"
The female:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanSYW (Nov 24, 2013)

*Update (Part 2)*

Also had a few new molts:


N. coloratovillosus:








Haven't posted any pics of my B. albopilosum, because its always hiding in its burrow.  I did manage to take a photo of this spot on the bottom of its abdomen for the past two molts.  Do any of you guys know what it is?




I caught this little land crab (1") last year in Taiwan, and have no idea what species it is:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tomoran (Nov 24, 2013)

Beautiful pics! I absolutely love the lighting. I'm totally jealous of the price you paid for your female B. Smithi. 

Tom


----------



## SeanSYW (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks!
I was pretty excited when I saw the price!

Sean


----------



## SeanSYW (Jan 16, 2014)

*Update*

My P. sp machalla molted and is looking great













Just another update on my E. pulcherrimaklaasi







Sean

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 17, 2014)

SeanSYW said:


> View attachment 120322
> 
> View attachment 120323
> 
> ...


That's one pissed-off looking OBT you've got there my friend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Austin S. (Jan 17, 2014)

Nice pictures! I love the clarity on each. Especially those Pam's, look great!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanSYW (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks, Austin.


----------



## SeanSYW (Jan 20, 2014)

*More Pictures*

N. coloratovillosus sling:






P. rufilata sling:






L. parahybana sling:






Female E. pulcherrimaklaasi:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanSYW (Feb 12, 2014)

*P. subfusca*

Got a 3/4" P. subfusca "highland" from TC at the expo in Toronto a couple weeks ago.  By far my favorite looking T out there, so I'm pretty stoked about this lil' guy (hopefully its a girl).
I couldn't get the best shots, but I took a couple that weren't too atrocious, still not the clearest though. 









My N. coloratovillosus molted again, and is looking awesome.  Man, they grow up so fast


----------



## SeanSYW (Feb 20, 2014)

*Update: Part 1*

My Pamphobeteus sp. "Machalla" male:









P. murinus male:









Metasesarma obesum post-molt:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanSYW (Feb 20, 2014)

*Update: Part 2*

1.5" P. rufilata sling:









.75" P. subfusca "highland" sling:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## thistle (Feb 25, 2014)

Such amazing photography, and you have some stunning tarantulas to use as subjects.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanSYW (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks, they just get better looking with every molt. Can't wait till the rest of my slings get big enough for guests to stop thinking they're house spiders


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 27, 2014)

SeanSYW said:


> The other was sold as an E. pulcherrimaklaasi; not sure if it is that species or maybe a Homoeomma sp. "blue"
> The female:
> 
> View attachment 122286
> ...


Certainly E. pulcherrimaklaasi or E. sp. "bue femur" as they're called lately often. Homoeomma sp. "blue" has a steely-blue overall color, not only the femurs. Check my picthread to get a look at mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanSYW (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks, I wasn't too sure in the beginning; I'll be sure to check your pics out. They're both pretty neat species.


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 27, 2014)

SeanSYW said:


> Thanks, I wasn't too sure in the beginning; I'll be sure to check your pics out. They're both pretty neat species.


You got lucky. Both species are often sold as the other because people are unaware. I had to search nearly 1.5 years for my 4.5" female pulcherimaklaasi!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanSYW (Jun 8, 2014)

MM E. pulcherrimaklaasi for future pairing:










Female L. violaceopes in need of a molt bad:






Female P. audax:


----------



## SeanSYW (Sep 3, 2014)

Summer is sort of like my time for true spiders so its been awhile since my last post.


Female L. violaceopes exuvium no new pictures of the actual T cause it's way to "uncooperative:" 






Juvenile P. subfusca after a recent molt:






Female P. murinus molted 2 days before:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 5, 2014)

Sean, please can you post some more pictures of that MM E. pulcherrimaklaasi? I'm getting the distinct feeling it's a truculentus MM actually...just like to see the T some more if possible?


----------



## SeanSYW (Sep 5, 2014)

Storm76 said:


> Sean, please can you post some more pictures of that MM E. pulcherrimaklaasi? I'm getting the distinct feeling it's a truculentus MM actually...just like to see the T some more if possible?


This male is from the same LPS as my female, but it looks like you are  right about that, the photos online do resemble the MM, too bad I was hoping to breed the pulcherrimaklaasi.  I wasn't be able to find any pictures of the true MM E. pulcherrimaklaasi, do you happen to happen to have any, maybe for future references (I'm guessing they'll resemble the female a lot more) ? Don't worry I'll be posting more pics soon. Thanks for the heads up on the potential breeding disaster.


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 6, 2014)

SeanSYW said:


> This male is from the same LPS as my female, but it looks like you are  right about that, the photos online do resemble the MM, too bad I was hoping to breed the pulcherrimaklaasi.  I wasn't be able to find any pictures of the true MM E. pulcherrimaklaasi, do you happen to happen to have any, maybe for future references (I'm guessing they'll resemble the female a lot more) ? Don't worry I'll be posting more pics soon. Thanks for the heads up on the potential breeding disaster.


Here's the thing: I've been getting messages on my YT acc from some, to me unknown person from Chile, swearing that what is known as E. pulcherrimaklaasi (the one by SCHMIDT) is actually E. truculentus. Due to the fact that I don't relable any T's without seing anything official (science paper backing it up - WSC showing the change - the like..) I am extremely careful with this particular T really. 

As for pictures of a MM...try this link=> 
[YOUTUBE]clAilaSBCx4[/YOUTUBE]
It's a vid from Levi from AB here pairing his female. The MM certainly has the red flames on the patella and the greenish carapace from what I can see there, the blackish femurs shine blueish I'm pretty sure under the right light, too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanSYW (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks again, 
The ending of that vid kind of left me on edge.  While doing some research I found a flickr account about Chilean tarantulas that also shows E. pulcherrimaklaasi as truculentus blue colour form, possibly from the same person on YouTube.  I definitely won't be breeding them just to prevent the possibility of hybridization.


----------



## SeanSYW (Sep 16, 2014)

What is now labeled as 1.0.0 E. truculentus











0.1.0 E. pulcherrimaklaasi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 17, 2014)

True beauties. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SeanSYW (Sep 17, 2014)

Storm76 said:


> True beauties. Thanks for sharing!


Thanks, I have to say the truculentus is quite the looker, despite it being a bit disappointing that I won't be able to breed the pulcherrimaklaasi.

Here's some more:

1.0.0 Pamphobeteus sp machalla




His carapace





0.0.1 P. rufilata

Reactions: Like 1


----------

